# LEP - ALE Property Group



## System (17 May 2011)

ALE Property Group (LEP) is Australia's largest listed freehold owner of pubs. Established in November 2003, ALE owns a property portfolio of around 90 pubs across the five mainland states of Australia. All of the pubs in the portfolio are leased to members of Australian Leisure and Hospitality Group Limited (ALH) for an average initial term of around a further 18 years. 

http://www.alegroup.com.au


----------



## coolcup (2 May 2014)

Expensive on a premium to NTA basis, but has been on a strong uptrend since Oct 2011. Looks to be retouching the long term rising trendline which has proven a strong buy signal for a long time now. Any thoughts on the technicals here?


----------



## System (22 December 2021)

On December 21st, 2021, ALE Property Group (LEP) was removed from the ASX's Official List in accordance with Listing Rule 17.11, following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between LEP and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the issued capital in LEP by a consortium managed by Charter Hall Group (ASX:CHC) comprising Charter Hall Long WALE REIT (ASX:CLW) and
Hostplus.


----------

